# Server Gentoo Juego Call of Duty 2

## danvicen

Muy buenas. Envio este mensage, debido a lo siguiente:

poseo 2 Servidores QadCore Q6600 con mother Intel. Tengo montados servidores de juegos, entre ellos de Call of Duty 2. El inconveniente q tengo es q dichos servers al empesar a entrar gente, en uno solo por ejemplo, los el proceso empiesa a consumir recursos excesivos del CPU. Esto lo verifico haciendo un top, y en la columna CPU% me marca una oscilacion en el uso de procesador de entre un 60 a un 90%, por ende el server en cuestion, el del juego comienza a laguear o a funcionar mal.

La verdad no tengo mucho conocimiento de linux, pero este es un problema urgente q tengo q resolver. Necesitaria si alguien me puede dar unos datos de como puedo hacer para resolver este problemon q tengo. Muchas gracias

----------

## Stolz

Si el servidor de juegos Call of Dutty consume recursos no se puede hacer nada para evitarlo. Esto no tiene nada que ver que con Linux. Los servidores de juegos son muy pesados por su propia función. Lo único que se puede hacer es documentarse para tener un sistema sano y que la pérdida de rendimiento sea menor, pero no te vas a librar de ella de ninguna forma (salvo que nadie se conecte al servidor).

----------

## danvicen

Gracias por responder, pero la verdad no deberia suceder. Anteriormente tenia CPU de un solo nucleo y no tenia estos problemas. Se q tiene algo q ver con el engine de los files del juego, q por ahi no estan preparados para la tecnologia QuadCore. El tema es q en el datacenter me instalaron el Gentoo y  la verdad no me estan dando el debido soporte, y mucho conocimiento no tengo, pero se q solucion tiene pues me quieren cobrar fortuna por un proceso mensual para resolver el inconveniente pero realmente no tego ese dinero pra resolverlo, por ende debere meter mano yo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *danvicen wrote:*   

> Muy buenas. Envio este mensage, debido a lo siguiente:
> 
> poseo 2 Servidores QadCore Q6600 con mother Intel. Tengo montados servidores de juegos, entre ellos de Call of Duty 2. El inconveniente q tengo es q dichos servers al empesar a entrar gente, en uno solo por ejemplo, los el proceso empiesa a consumir recursos excesivos del CPU. Esto lo verifico haciendo un top, y en la columna CPU% me marca una oscilacion en el uso de procesador de entre un 60 a un 90%, por ende el server en cuestion, el del juego comienza a laguear o a funcionar mal.

 

Quizás las dos cosas no estén relacionadas. Wine tiende a usar toda la cpu pero eso no significa que tenga que ir mal de forma necesaria.

Si el mismo juego bajo single core iba bien, quizás sea simplemente algún problema con tu kernel. Asegúrate de que los canales dma de tus discos estén activados en caso de ser IDE (si son sata no necesitas preocuparte de eso). Asegúrate de que no hay ningún daemon robándote cpu, y que tienes smp habilitado en tu kernel y todos los núcleos están andando.

Algunas ideas por donde empezar a mirar.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Wine? Corre sobre emulado sobre wine el servidor?

Complicada tu pregunta, no creo que tengas mucha suerte en este foro, mas bien deberías preguntar en Gamers y Players

Ayudaría tambien un poco mas de información acerca de tu instalación y la configuración del servidor.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Wine? Corre sobre emulado sobre wine el servidor?
> 
> Complicada tu pregunta, no creo que tengas mucha suerte en este foro, mas bien deberías preguntar en Gamers y Players
> 
> Ayudaría tambien un poco mas de información acerca de tu instalación y la configuración del servidor.
> ...

 

En realidad él no dice nada de wine, eso ha sido una presuposición mía. Mal hecho por mi parte, porque ni siquiera se si ese juego anda de forma nativa, así que quizás esa parte de mi post no sea relevante  :Razz: 

----------

## Stolz

Y lo veo difícil de solucionar. Si todo en ese ordenador va mal se podría pensar en que algo anda mal configurado, pero si es solo el servidor de juegos, poco se puede hacer, es software propietario y dudo que tenga soporte o información al respecto.

----------

## danvicen

Efectivamente, los servidores estan ejecutados en modo consola. Como server no es necesario nada de grafica, de echo no esta el wine tampoco, es todo en modo consola.

Los files de los juegos no son generados por la pripia empresa q creo el juego, son creados por la comunidad de linuxeros, no se esactamente bien quienes. El tema es q actualmente el problema esta sucediendo con distintos juegos y no solo con el call of duty 2. El disco es SATA II. No se q otro dato deberia darte. Diganme q info necesiten q les de con respecto a la configuracion del server, lo reviso y lo explayo aqui. De todos modos por ejemplo les dejo aqui un screen de la pantalla del top con los valores del uso de recurso

[IMG]http://www.uploadfilesystem.com/archivos/08/02/29/tn_65w19575.jpg[/IMG]

Como veran hay varios Juegos ejecutados. En este caso hay solo 2 servers realmente en uso q son los dos primeros q tiene gente jugando. Los 3 siguientes casi vacios con 2 o 3 personas dentro. El caso es, q un solo server al llenarse empiesa a usar en la columna de %CPU valores de hasta el 90%. En ese momnento el server de ese juego esta funcionando mal. Si se llena otro y llega tambien a esos valores le sucede lo mismo, y asi con todos. El problema no es de consumo de recursos por la cantidad de servers levantados, ya q sucede hasta con todos vacios y solo uno lleno.

----------

## Stolz

Bueno, yo no se como son las cosas para el CoD2, pero en los juegos en los que yo estoy acostumbrado a administarr servidores (CS y BF2) lo normal es precisamente eso, que cuando un servidor (programa) está completo de jugadores, el uso del procesador y de la RAM se pone al 100%. Si no elijes bien el número de slots se hace injugable.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Garchota?   :Very Happy:  Suerte que somos minoría los argentinos por este foro...

Probá htop en lugar de top mostrando los procesos en modo arbol, a lo mejor te ayuda a descifrar la cuestión.

Si vos decís que esto no debería pasar, será nomás, no se como trabaja el servidor de este juego en cuestión pero como dice Stolz, el comportamiento mas bien parece normal.

Por mas información me refería a la salida de por ejemplo:

```
emerge --info

cat /proc/cpuinfo

hdparm -tT /dev/sdX #donde X es la letra asignada al disco rígido desde donde corre tu instalación.
```

Probaste en la subsección gamers y players? Yo en tu lugar iría por ese lado como te dije antes, o para ir mas a la fuente, a los foros del servidor de call of duty.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Los cores parecen estar bien, los discos son sata así que el dma no debería ser un problema.

Puedes probar una versión distinta del kernel. El nuevo cfs parece provocar a veces problemas de interactividad. El i/o scheduler también podría tener algo que ver en el uso de cpu dependiendo del sistema de ficheros que uses (que nadie se lo tome a mal, pero siempre me acuerdo de reiserfs cuando hay problemas de gasto inexplicable de cpu   :Twisted Evil:  ). Quizás cambiando a un kernel anterior a .23, sin cfs, y cambiando el i/o scheduler de cfq a deadline o staircase podría ayudar. Por último, un sistema de ficheros liviano en cpu (relativamente) como ext3 es lo ideal para un servidor.

Inodoro_Pereyra tiene un buen punto arriba: intenta ver el arbol de procesos. A veces no es el proceso que sale en top el que está en realidad gastando la cpu, sino algún otro que está por bajo de él en el arbol.

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Garchota?   Suerte que somos minoría los argentinos por este foro...

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Perdon por no aportar nada, es que me dio mucha gracia, como dice el compañero Inodoro, es algo argentino.

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Yo también estubé un tiempo administrando servidores de juegos, de CS,CSS,CZ y alguno de COD, y recuerdo (si no me equivoco), que al ejecutar el servidor habia un parametro que se le pasaba si tu maquina era doble nucleo o no, postea la linea que ejecutas para ejecutar el juego y aver si te podemos ayudar.

Podrias postear también la salida del comando: uname -a, para ver si responde con el texto SMP, si no responde con SMP, se entiende que el kernel no detecta que tienes un micro con doble nucleo.

Me meto por enmedio para preguntar unas cositas, a i92 sobre lo que ha dicho:

```

sin cfs, y cambiando el i/o scheduler de cfq a deadline o staircase podría ayudar

```

¿Que es CFS? y que es el i/o scheduler, cfg y deadline? Podrias explicarlo?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## johpunk

ya que salio el tema de call of duty 2 lo tenia instalado con wine pero nunca pude jugar online que hay que hacer para poder jugar y que siempre me salio que el codigo serial era incorrecto etc

----------

## ZaPa

Hola johpunk.

En este tema hablamos de Call of Duty Server, pero bueno, ya que has preguntado, te respondo.

Al introducir el nº de serie del juego, copiabas y pegabas? si lo hacias asi, ahi puede estar el problema,  prueba introduciendo manualmente el nº de serie aver.

Saludos.

----

http://www.monovarlinux.org

Pagina web del proyecto AutoLinux (Autodetección e instalación de drivers para linux) y tutoriales

En Mantenimiento...

----------

